# So far...



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm not missing Dahntay because of Afflalo, and Lawson's scoring off the bench is making up for Kleiza's absence (more so, in fact, because Lawson is more of a playmaker). This has been the best sustained stretch of play I've seen from Anthony, and the rest of the core guys are doing what's needed of them. 

What's the ceiling for this cast? Is another conference finals appearance possible?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Lawson is not close to having the kind of impact Kleiza had. Not a bad player though.

I thought the Spurs would be better than them this season but I was wrong. Another conference finals appearance is very possible.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, Lawson isn't a threat to pop off for 41 pts. (at least not yet), but one of the reasons I'd say his overall impact is at least close to Kleiza's is because his presence helps avoid too much playing time for Anthony Carter. Karl can be smarter about when/how he deploys AC since Lawson is a better option at PG in a lot of situations.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

briaN37 said:


> I thought the Spurs would be better than them this season but I was wrong. Another conference finals appearance is very possible.


It's way, way too early to count out a team with that much talent and that many new faces to incorporate.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

jericho said:


> What's the ceiling for this cast? Is another conference finals appearance possible?


Their ceiling with everyone healthy is probably a loss in the conference finals. Their ceiling with an injury to any of the Lakers' top 4 guys (Bynum, Bryant, Gasol, or Artest) is probably an NBA championship.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

briaN37 said:


> Lawson is not close to having the kind of impact Kleiza had. Not a bad player though.
> 
> I thought the Spurs would be better than them this season but I was wrong. Another conference finals appearance is very possible.


?????

I'm not sure what games you're watching but Lawson's impact is bigger than anything LK ever contributed.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> ?????
> 
> I'm not sure what games you're watching but Lawson's impact is bigger than anything LK ever contributed.


Agreed. Kleiza had his biggest games on national TV, so I kind of understand how he seems to get overvalued a lot of the time. But at the end of the day, he was still a 10 and 4 player stuck behind one of the most talented guys in the league. I can honestly say I'd rather have Lawson.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I'm liking the look of Denver so far, particularly their bench. Is it just me or is JR Smith not playing as well as he could? He's a big X factor for this team because if he plays as well as he can than they're more than good enough to get past the Lakers particularly if Fisher continues to delay his retirement because Ty Lawson goes past him like he's not even there.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Lawson is still playing well but this team reeeally needs a healthy Billups.


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

A healthy Melo would be nice too


----------

